# GLA mini-ss regulator Leak!!



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

After failing to find the leak I gave up for about a week then I decided to inspect it around the regulator stem and found it to be loose. I contacted GLA to see if this was normal that the stem just unscrews from the regulator. They replied saying it was u heard of for the stem to unscrew off the reg and that I needed to clean the threads and apply loctite red threadlocker. So let’s hope this works because I really need to get my co2 up and running.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Here’s the reg


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Did you do a leak test by adding soap and water on the fittings to see if it blows bubbles?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Joshism said:


> Did you do a leak test by adding soap and water on the fittings to see if it blows bubbles?


I did a leak test on the regulator to tank and from regulator to diffuser but found nothing. I replaced all seals as well and still a leak. I never thought of spraying the stem of the regulator because I didn’t want to damage it and since it’s a fairly new reg I didn’t suspect it would be coming from the stem I actually thought it was a faulty pressure valve.


----------

